# Executone 82600 IDS Phone System scrap?



## luckypyrate (Jul 10, 2011)

I have roughly 200 Executone phone systems I acquired from an office who just did an upgrade to VOIP. I cracked a few open but haven't really seen anything jumping out at me. I am going to post more pics when I get a chance, but for the moment I was just looking for anyones thoughts on what the recoverable value of these phones might be. I haven't cracked open the handsets yet...do phone handsets usually yield gold or is it just the body of the phone itself? I also have almost 50 lbs of PCI board/Memory scrap I am getting ready to process and I am pretty excited about it Anyway, any thoughts on what kind of yield a phone system like this could render would be great. More pics to follow.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 10, 2011)

The plastic sheeting under the push buttons should contain silver.


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 10, 2011)

I bet you would make more selling these as is.


----------



## seawolf (Jul 10, 2011)

Where I work phones like that brought $3.00 each at auction. I would check around before I scrapped them.
Mark


----------



## glondor (Jul 10, 2011)

There should be a memory board in each one.


----------



## luckypyrate (Jul 10, 2011)

I have been emailing several companies online that supposedly buy used office phones and specifically refer to this company, but most of the websites haven't been updated in years so I don't know if they are even still around. If so I haven't heard a response from them yet. My original plan was to sell them as is to a company but they seem to have lost interest, as they too have stopped responding. They seem to be decent phones, I even have a few brand new newer model ones (possibly VOiP capable). I have seen the phones on Amazon for as much as $60/pc, but I am not foolish enough to hope that much on them. I got them for free so anything is 100% profit. I dismanteled one or two and hadn't seen memory in them yet. I will check again soon. Thanks all for your feedback!


----------



## telenutt (Jul 13, 2011)

Executone was bought out by Intertel a few years ago and promptly dicontinued all the IDS products. We just scrapped about 200 of the 17 key sets because no one wants them. Still have boards for the system, but same situation....no one has interest. So you are probably better off scrapping/stripping Good luck


----------



## luckypyrate (Jul 24, 2011)

Well good news and just thought I would update everyone. I sold the phones for $9 a phone. Got about a grand for phones that were given to me so that works out! Thanks for all your help!


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 24, 2011)

You are a "luckypyrate". 8) 

I have a phone system that was donated as well and
I hope that I do as well as you did!!


----------



## luckypyrate (Aug 6, 2011)

PM me and I can share with you the person who facilitated my transaction!


----------

